# Heartbroken :(



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I woke up with a start today to find my lovely persian girl had gone into labour. But I was too late. The kittens were dead. She is a maiden and didn't know what to do and the poor souls were not got out of their sacks in time. I'm absolutely gutted. I was so looking forward to this litter. :Bawling


----------



## eagle (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh how awful, so sorry TM


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, it must have been devastating for you and also frightening for your girl being alone at the time. I can only imaging how upset you are feeling and send lots of hugs to you and your girl. So sorry.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I am so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you, how very very sad.xxxxxx_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really sorry to read this.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I feel like I'm living in a fog at the moment but there may be a ***** of light. I took her to the vet to be checked over and bless me there were two more kittens lurking! Both have arrived and are alive but a bit weak. My fingers are crossed so tightly that they survive and the girl has something to reward her for all her efforts. I'm just waiting anxiously for the vet to say we can bring the family home.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Best of luck to the remaining kittens, hope all goes well with them.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

good luck to you and the little ones - I have everything crossed for you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I also have everything crossed that mum and the remaining kittens will be ok, please keep us posted sending positive vibes xx_


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I've just had a call from one of the vet nurses. There were three kittens but sadly two didn't survive. The remaining one is ok at the moment. I am now just waiting for the queen to have a final examination by one of the vets and then hopefully she can come home with her baby.

This breeding lark is so stressful!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Gosh what a rollercoaster for you. Got everything crossed the little mite makes it. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no what a shock, sending truck loads of positive vibes for the wee baby xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry  R.I.P little ones xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You need NutriDrops for that weak one. Or at the very least NutriCal paste. Can you get any? If you need any help, please just give me a shout. I've had quite a few little weak Persians after C Section, so know what you're going through. I think I could get a lift down to you if I need to, so just drop me a message if you need me. Obviously not meaning to teach my granny how to suck eggs or anything, but the offer's there if you need it.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mum and surviving baby are now home. The kitten is very very tiny just 52g, but with a little encouragement she has latched on and has been wriggling away on the nipple for a good 30 minutes! Hopefully she will be getting a good tummy full of milk.

@carly87 many thanks. I do have some nutri gel, but I wish I had some kittystim because that stuff is is fab. Thankfully she didn't have to have a C Section they popped out with the aid of Oxytocin.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a nightmare you have been though Tigermoon  I am so sorry that you lost most of the litter but have everything crossed for your little survivor.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news and fingers crossed for the remaining little one x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank goodness you took her for a check over Tigermoon!

I'm so sorry you and your girl are going through this. Keeping everything crossed for the baby xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the wee little baby


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of the kittens  Fingers and paws crossed this little one thrives for you.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Really hope the remaining kitten survives, breeding isn't easy is it? I always think any breeder who says they have never had any problems with anything are either telling porkies or they are very very lucky. Sending lots of positive vibes and hope the little one goes from strength to strength gaining weight each day. Hugs to you and your girl too x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Or breeders who haven't had any problems (yet) are fairly new to the game.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww fingers are paws crossed ... No one will ever feel the pain that us breeders feel when thing go wrong ... Sending big hugs and healing vibes for you and the little one


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry Tigermoon, what a shock, hoping the remaining kitten sirvives, how many did she have altogether /? RIP babies


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just caught up with your thread. I am so sorry for the loss of your kittens. I hope Mum and the little Baby will soon recover from their ordeal.
Positive and Healing vibes to them xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've had something similar last week. 4 kittens, 2 passed away & really struggling with a 3rd. It's tough doing this.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Unfortunately for me there was no happy ending, and my little kitten passed away a few days ago


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Tigermoon I've only just seen the thread as I don't venture in breeding often but I spotted your thread. 
I'm so sorry to read about your losses and I hope and pray Mum is ok.


----------



## Shirleyp01 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that non of the kittens survived. 
This must have been so distressing for your beautiful girl and to yourself.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your losses, Tigermoon.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost the last little one Tigermoon  I can only say I know how much it hurts xx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh no... so sorry.
Was really hoping this little one would make it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you hun. So very sorry - life can be so cruel sometimes xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your news.

RIP little ones.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry TM


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

sorry to hear this TM  RIP little kittens x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So very sorry to read this. Hope you and mama cat are ok xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

So sorry, can only say thinking of you. Hope mum recovers well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very sorry to hear this, thinking of you xxxx


----------

